# USA Trains Dockside 0-6-0



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Apparently it is arriving at retailers--RLD hobbies, one of my favorite dealers, says they have it in stock 

I saw an early production model at the ECLSTS, and I was not that impressed--the engine shell was well done, but the running gear, as I remember somebody else here saying, was very toy-like. I think I remember a thread where someone said they had improved it for the final production run. Has anyone seen it?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 

The ones I saw were preproduction. The shell was nice, but the running gear was chinsy. Plastic chrome plated side rods. I don't plan on being the first to own one of these. 

Mark


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark: 

yes, that's what I saw too. But didn't someone here say that they had changed the running gear for the final production model?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Mike, Mark, 
Ive got 2 comin should be here today or tommarrow i will take pictures and post them as soon as the engines arrive. i was told lower end of loco was updated no plastic.... 
Nick..


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Great--thanks!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday 9/9/2008 they were on the shelves @ Charles Ro's!!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

And neither the manufacturer or the sellers have any new pics yet? Odd..if its been significantly changed.


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

Got one today. Side rods are metal. Sound trigger for bell and whistle are in the main body. Because of that they sent special magnets that sit rather high. Higher then what i have for other engines. Sound only comes on when engine starts to move. Sound is ok could be better. Blue light led for front and rear light. Over all nice peice. Heavy at 13 lbs. Lack of instructions. Standard what USA sends. Came with extra plug not yet figured what it is for as of this time. When I opened the the foam cover it said not to remove untill you read unpacking instructions. Did not get any. No problem to un-pack 
Runs well did not test to see how many cars yet or test on grade. 
Mike


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

We want pictures!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

O.K. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL 

I should have been more specific


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi - They are at Charles Ro right now. I can take some photos this weekend and post them on Monday. I thought it was a handsome little engine.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Got mine today. Very smooth runner, starts at about 4 volts. Chuff sound not bad, but bell and whistle will make you glad the track magnets don't fit LGB track. However the sides of the magnet mount is easily trimmed to fit. The plug fits a socket on the PC board under the coal load for an easy battery connection, but there's no way to easily disconnect the track power that is obvious. Also, the couplers are at USAT height, so a change to KD's will be a must for me.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I'll take back what I said about the Bell and Whistle sounds. Makes a big difference if the coal load is in place, which completes the speaker enclosure. Actually, they sound pretty good.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

no pictures???????????


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gifPosted By vsmith on 09/13/2008 8:07 PM
no pictures???????????




Sit Tight, their uploading now... 
Nick.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

See product review forum..


----------

